# texas mowdy s10 redeck help!



## txflats121 (Oct 3, 2019)

anyone here around houston texas ever redecked a scooter boat / bay boat? looking for someone to give me a hand i have the garage/ shop let me know


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What is “rednecked”?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What is “rednecked”?


When you convert from city boy to a Texas boy Smack!
Redecked, is what he wrote.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

ha! I read it as Rednecked, too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> ha! I read it as Rednecked, too.


The sad thing is I also seriously thought it read “rednecked”.

I would talk to Robby Gregory at Mowdy Boats. 
https://www.mowdyboats.com/


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I resurfaced mine right before I sold it. Will look to see if I have a before and after picture after I get back home. They can be a blast!

MichaelView media item 2619


----------

